# Pencil on vellum (mount board) damaged - Any advice to repair???



## Mr. Cadatonic (8 mo ago)

Just received this amazing commission from a UK based artist (Jacob Elgaard). It came with this nasty bend down the middle. Any advice on how to save this piece? I'm desperate.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

oh nnoooooo that is terrible.
from what little experience I have with foam mounting board, once it is bent, it is done.
the only thing I would strongly suggest is to take it to a reputable gallery (art or framing) in your area and consult with a professional.
Trying to fix it yourself could make things horribly worse.
Did you check with the folks that sent it to you to see what kind of insurance may have been involved for shipping damages ??


----------



## Mr. Cadatonic (8 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> oh nnoooooo that is terrible.
> from what little experience I have with foam mounting board, once it is bent, it is done.
> the only thing I would strongly suggest is to take it to a reputable gallery (art or framing) in your area and consult with a professional.
> Trying to fix it yourself could make things horribly worse.
> Did you check with the folks that sent it to you to see what kind of insurance may have been involved for shipping damages ??


I'm working with the artist to try to get a refund through shipping insurance. He's also devastated and seems to be super helpful.

It's not foam board; I should have been more specific. it's a more like a heavyweight cardstock material. 

I pressed it overnight without much luck. I lightly sponged on water to the back of it this morning and am continuing to press it. I'm taking it into a framer today to have them put it on their vacuum press. I doubt any of this will make much of a difference but I'm trying.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

wishing you all the best - yes, both parties are affected.
just out of curiosity (and maybe a training point for others) from where was it shipped ? and, what kind of box or carton was it in ?


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

I'd dampen it and try a hot iron.


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

How badly is it creased?


----------

